# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Септики для частного дома

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Пластиковый септик — это просто современная канализационная емкость из пластика. В конкретной зависимости от модели он может иметь всего одну, две или три камеры. Предложения производителей позволяют подогнать емкость бака под специфику домохозяйства, но это не единственная особенность, на которую необходимо обратить свое внимание. Параметры в данном случае отличаются от бетонного септика. Идя в ногу со временем, вы можете выбрать пластиковый [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или биосептики. Данный тип септика часто используется в частных домах и на дачах. Если вы задаетесь вопросом, какой именно пластиковый септик для участка будет лучшим выбором, большой или маленький септик, примите во внимание потребности вашего домохозяйства.       

Какую емкость септика выбрать? Все зависит от ожидаемого количества образующихся сточных вод. В случае небольшого домохозяйства, который используется лишь изредка, пластикового септика на 3000 л будет достаточно. Если у вас большой дом и семья из нескольких человек, выбирайте пластиковый септик например на 8 000 л — меньший резервуар нужно опорожнять чаще, что требует затрат и не функционально. Сколько стоят септики от завода? На пластиковые септики цена, как правило, небольшая. Любые различия между моделями аналогичной мощности обусловлены типом используемого материала, толщиной стенок и иными дополнительными конструктивными решениями.        

Септик должен располагаться таким образом, чтобы трубопровод, ведущий к септику, проходил без ненужных изменений по направления. Он не должен соприкасаться с какими-либо проводниками, включая газ, электричество и телефон. Лучше всего выбирать удаленное от зон отдыха место, например скажем террасу, чтобы в жаркие дни в домочадцы не попал неприятный запах. Купить недорогие септики напрямую у производителя в Москве проверенного годами Вы можете в компании "ДКС" что находится в Москве. Возможна как покупка готовых септиков, так и покупка септиков с монтажом "под ключ". Сайт производителя септиков тут dks-septiki.ru Телефон и email компании: +7-495-504-54-29  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

